# Tv plasma y LCD



## Lain0x (Feb 23, 2007)

Mi duda es... cual es la diferencia entre un TV plasma y un LCD.


----------



## juanpastsierra (Feb 23, 2007)

Hola:
         Podes buscar en google y hay muchas paginas sobre el tema, la gran diferencia es que las pantallas de LCD utilizan celdas de liquido, que se las van polarizando para que emitan diferentes colores, el plasma utiliza celdas de gases.

en cuanto a calidad si te fijas en la web unas paginas dicen que es mejor el plasma, otras el lcd, pero la verdad no se por que, ya que en mi opinion personal es mucho mas superior el LCD, la imagen se ve mucho mas nitida. 
El plasma tiene una calidad similar a las de los tv de tubo tipo flat, con los colores un poco mas vivos, y consume mucha mas energia, a comparacion del lcd.
El tiempo de vida o duracion es mas o menos similar, dicen que el LCD dura bastante mas, pero no es tan asi, va todo en la marca y calidad del plasma.

Saludos.


----------



## carlos19luis (May 12, 2010)

Buenas amigos amantes de la electrónica. Me llamo Carlos soy de Costa Rica, quería ver si me podrían ayudar con un problema… Tengo un TV de plasma, marca pioneer, modelo pdp 4304… 
Mi consulta es que al conectarlo a la red de AC y darle paso con el swicht prenden los leds de stand by y al apretar el botón de encendido de la botonera no reaccionan los relays, (ni el led del relay), el sistema esta completamente muerto…
P.D: He revisado el flex del paso de encendido y esta en perfectas condiciones. Muchas gracias de antemano y agradezco toda la ayuda que me pudiesen brindar


----------

